# Corner posts



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you would accept wood corner posts, possibly use a 6x6 and do shallow notching...
Very easy to compromise the core and then it snap though so shallow is the word...
Otherwise...make the "T" you desire by putting 4 posts together and lashing them then use as you would a single...
Personally, I think you are pulling in to many directions and will weaken any material you use by a "twisting" sensation as you tighten and string direction after direction after direction...
Only other thing I can think of that might work is steel girders like used in building construction...real steel girders.

:runninghorse2:....


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Your second picture is not wood. That is a fabricated metal section.

Those welded nubs that secure the fence to the post did not get welded to wood.

Wherever you found that picture is where you need to ask who makes that type of t-corner. It may not even be a company but custom made by a rancher who is really good with a welder

I really like that invention. I would like some of those metal corners on my farm. I would never have to worry about rotting wood corners again


----------



## Bleu (Nov 17, 2019)

@horselovinguy I am planning on getting mesh fencing instead of wire. Its mich safer for my horses and keeps them from pushing on it too much. I will look into steel girders, though. 

@walkinthewalk I have wood right now, and even though they are treated, they haven't held up well, which is why I am looking for metal. I have contacted a few local places and a few out of state, but either the shipping is WAY too expensive, or they won't make them, which sucks. Hopefully, I can find someone soon, or I'll have to stick to wood.


----------



## xxxyler19 (Nov 29, 2021)

the posts are considered the backbone of a fencing system, it’s important to choose fence posts that can support the fencing. Wooden fence posts should be made of tough or durable material, like birch, mulberry, and pine, and they must be installed properly. Wooden fence posts are perfect if you want a temporary fence installed because they are easy to remove and replace, unlike concrete posts.
Wooden fence posts, like pine, can last up to 30 years, providing superior fence support. When used as corner posts, wooden fence posts should have a minimum length of 8 feet. For best results, set your wooden fence posts 24 to 48 inches deep into the ground. For rocky or sandy soil, set wooden fence corner posts more than 48 inches deep.
_Information from residencestyle.com website shared here.._


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Get the pipe, and any welder can fix you right up.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Look for welders in your area. Ask to see their work. Some welders are hacks. Some welders are good. Google waht a good weld looks like. With wood post, I cement them into the ground. Get treated wood. You make an H for the corners.


----------

